# Cricket Vs Football?



## digit i am thinking (Jul 12, 2007)

Cricket Vs Football?

Which is Best?


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 12, 2007)

Both are good.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 12, 2007)

Football

I like Arsenal Gunners (not the guy in digit forum)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2007)

^^You a gunner fan too then?
Its not right to compare two different sports but football is definitely more interesting to watch and duration of play is much less.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 12, 2007)

agree both are good but given the practicality of the sport i'd say cricket coz we all hv spent most of our outdoor time playing cricket and also it doesn't need all the standard things

but above all F1 rulz it's a true team as well mano-e-mano sport


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2007)

^^Cricket requires more things than football


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 12, 2007)

cricket sucks when it comes to Football......


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> *but above all F1 rulz it's a true team as well mano-e-mano sport*


 you dont watch (or keep track of ) *WRC*???

its much more interesting than F1 8)

F1 is about going round & round a track, gets boring, coz the ONLY competition is between Ferrari Vs. McLaren (for nearly a decade) &  for past two years Renault won somehow.

 but WRC is completely different, it tests the Driver's, Car's, Team's Efforts to the very LIMIT in point to point Stages(/Track)8).

whats more thrilling? F1 car taking same corner at 150+Kmph or a WRC  car drifting or taking Jump at 150+ KMph?


Rally WRC Jumps compilation

========
on topic.

its obvious  that FootBall is way better than Cricket.

to play football, you need just the ball, but for cricket, u need ball, bat, guard, stump


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 14, 2007)

football....
tennis....


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> but WRC is completely different, it tests the Driver's, Car's, Team's Efforts to the very LIMIT in point to point Stages(/Track)8).
> 
> whats more thrilling? F1 car taking same corner at 150+Kmph or a WRC  car drifting or taking Jump at 150+ KMph?
> 
> Rally WRC Jumps compilation



Thanks for the link   .. Loved it  .. I had one compilation with "In The End" running as the background music


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 15, 2007)

but WRC doesn't hv the bling-bling and pit babes

thnx for the link


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 15, 2007)

No comparison.
Football Football Football


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2008)

Bump.....

Football FTW......

Football requires more fitness and stamina than Cricket.

How about a poll?

But anyways, watching isn't enough. We need to PLAY.


----------



## krates (Oct 10, 2008)

Football ....... ( bad that india does not have a capable team for it ...)

Cricket sucks big time....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 10, 2008)

Football all the way!!


----------



## Sathish (Oct 10, 2008)

Cricket - One of the laziest game in the world..  
Football - it is not just game.. it is ....no more words.....(equivalent word does not exist in any languages..)


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Oct 11, 2008)

football is better ne day .. coz u dont have dhonis or sehwag asking u to drink pepsi cola
after every 3 minutes 

LOLZ didn't expect this ..... its like asking in russia whether georgia was right or wrong .....


----------



## Gauravs90 (Oct 11, 2008)

I like football>WWE>cricket
WWE is more interesting than cricket but less interesting than football. 
Football and WWE rocks!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 11, 2008)

Chess FTW!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 11, 2008)

Fotball rox..


----------



## axxo (Oct 11, 2008)

20-20 Cricket


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 13, 2008)

For me, FOOTBALL........ Cricket sux (my oppinion).


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 14, 2008)

i agree with Gauravs90 

     cricket is no match for soccer or wwe.


----------



## Coool (Oct 14, 2008)

*football*


----------



## tcpip (Dec 5, 2009)

Football is the best game

Cricket sux big time.. a person has to do absolutely nothing for 60-90% of the playtime

Just my personal opinion


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 5, 2009)

why do u dig up such old threads?


----------



## remrow (Dec 10, 2009)

aye! i am surprised! I thought most indians liked Cricket! 
anyway cricket sucks (boooooooring, excepts some few chatch outs and run out).

Football Rocks!


----------



## crawwww (Dec 10, 2009)

I like wwe


----------

